

Ask HN: Where can one find legal information on beginning a startup? - tomrod

Hi HN! Love the site. Just curious where startup founders go to look for advice--beyond a sit down with a lawyer.
======
codeslush
Mark Suster has really great info on his blog - though it might be a little
more geared towards startups seeking funding:
<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/>

A post here on HN from a month or so ago pointed to this blog for a number of
great resources: [http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/12/17-startup-blogs-to-make-
yo...](http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/12/17-startup-blogs-to-make-you-a-better-
entrepreneur/)

Another: [http://tappen.posterous.com/nice-summary-
stanleytang-256-mus...](http://tappen.posterous.com/nice-summary-
stanleytang-256-must-read-conten)

Don't forget to keep reading this site - you'll learn much, just try to not
get addicted to it!

Finally, start attending startup events - they come in many shapes and sizes
and depending on your location you may have more or less to choose from.
Checkout startupweekend.org to see if they have any events coming to a city
near you.

------
answerly
Check out: <http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/>

There is obviously no replacement for situation specific legal advice from a
real live lawyer.

------
olegious
If you're in the US, your local Small Business Administration office puts on a
variety of free and low cost classes/lectures on a variety of topics,
including legal issues. They also have other valuable resources you can use
when you have legal questions.

Forgot the link: <http://www.sba.gov/>

------
brudgers
You might want to read George Grellas who is also an HN'er as a baseline.

<http://www.grellas.com/faq_business_startup.html>

